

Do Real Magic with Your iPhone :D - rahulgolwalkar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qcG65_w7Og

======
BtM909
Please explain please explain :)

~~~
rahulgolwalkar
yup .. here it is made an app out of it .. wont be possible without the app :D
[https://itunes.apple.com/app/magic-phone-rotator-
zing/id5732...](https://itunes.apple.com/app/magic-phone-rotator-
zing/id573248760?mt=8)

------
rahulgolwalkar
haha ..

